# Knicks vs Bobcats: Nov 23, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*
*Knicks vs Bobcats
Nov, 23, 2005 7:30PM
(TV: NBALP, MSG)
Carlotte Bobcats Arena
Charlotte, NC
(Radio: 1050 ESPN)

Projected Starting Lineup:*
*Knicks



































*
*Bobcats*
*



































*​*



Now that everyone's on the same page, the Knicks are looking to build a winning streak and recover from a painfully slow start. Stephon Marbury found a way to play within the context of Larry Brown's offense and still impact the game on Sunday, and seems to be a little more committed to playing the right way. Antonio Davis and Malik Rose, though, are emerging as leaders. The veteran forwards are intent on setting a tone on the defensive end. 

Click to expand...

 *
*http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?statsId=18*


_Note:*Curry will not play in this matchup due to injury._


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

rose is the STARTING SMALL FORWARD??

God I hope not


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

i really hope the knicks win tonite....but dont be to confident the bobcats have had some impressive victories this season [indiana] BLOWOUT!!


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

They have played good this year. Watch out for Rush he is one of the NBA's best shooters.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

KnickerBockers03 said:


> i really hope the knicks win tonite....but dont be to confident the bobcats have had some impressive victories this season [indiana] BLOWOUT!!


So true..welcome to the board Knicker. :cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mo Taylor is starting at center...and AD at PF. So I guess he won't start Frye!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Emeka picks up his 2nd foul after just 2 minutes went by in the 1st quarter! Well that's good news for the Knicks.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

We're getting blown out.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we lost 108-95 but i'm a bobcats fan so i'm pretty happy next up the 76ers. It says how bad our performance was when JACKIE BUTLER was our 2nd leading scorer


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

That stinks, I thought we might be on the right track and rattle off a few wins in a row...guess i was wrong. :boohoo:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I missed the game..what the *&&%^$*(( happened>>>??? I guess we really missed Curry.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

that was just a bad game , they were never really into it .


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

well one thing is for sure....larry brown will not be happy about the defensive performance last nite...o yea and the 22 turnovers killed us....at least there was one good thing seems like marburys starting to finally get into it 21 points 8 assists but then again the 6 turnovers he had...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I missed the game, but from the highlights it seems that they couldn't defend the 3 and couldn't clean the glass. Pathetic performance!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*NEW YORK KNICKS
*<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left></TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, C</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>9-10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP STRAINED LEFT CALF</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*31-64*</TD><TD>*3-8*</TD><TD>*30-36*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*33*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*95*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*48.4%*</TD><TD>*37.5%*</TD><TD>*83.3%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 22 (29)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #fe3310; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>CHARLOTTE BOBCATS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Wallace, GF</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>9-17</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Emeka Okafor, FC</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>7-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Primoz Brezec, C</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Brevin Knight, PG</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kareem Rush, SG</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>7-19</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Melvin Ely, FC</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Sean May, PF</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Raymond Felton, G</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jake Voskuhl, C</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jumaine Jones, SF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Keith Bogans, SG</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Carroll, SG</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*39-88*</TD><TD>*10-23*</TD><TD>*20-25*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*43*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*108*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*44.3%*</TD><TD>*43.5%*</TD><TD>*80.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 15 (17)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* None
*Officials:* Anthony Jordan , Greg Willard , Monty Mccutchen 
*Attendance:* 16,825
*Time:* 02:09<!--end leftcol --><!-- end this div -->


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Very upsetting preformance. Need to start winning.....plain and simple. (Malik had 10 points?!?!?!?! someone ate ther veggies before the game. :biggrin: )


----------

